

Next Hacker News DC Meetup on Tuesday, September 13th - RKlophaus
http://meetup.hackernewsdc.org/events/31553492/

======
okeumeni
DC is becoming a place to be for startups on the east coast. Hacker News DC is
a big part of it, a great meetup to meet and exchange with fellows DC hackers.
Good job Rusty!!

------
owensmartin
These meetups are great for DC hackers and entrepreneurs! If you classify
yourself thus, you must attend!

------
Pewpewarrows
So we were able to handle an earthquake and a hurricane within a few days of
each other with almost nothing to show for it, yet we get a few days of rain
and everything's flooded and shut down. Good job nature.

On a related note, see you all there!

------
jlank
Always have a great time and meet interesting folks at the DC Hacker meetups

------
Omnipresent
We will definitely be there to discuss our new startup in dc.

------
michaelchisari
I'm not usually the meetup type, but a HN meetup I'd consider.

I'd be up for a Chicago one if anyone else is.

------
roneil
I'll be there! Thanks for organizing this Rusty

------
arturadib
really bummed I can't make it this time. this is the coolest meetup around! :)

